# Best wax for £20-£30



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I have been using G3 super gloss paste for quite some time now and I quite like it but I don't think it's really up to much. I have been thinking about getting the kleen freaks wax for quite some time now but I want something that will really make my car shine and protect it! Here's a picture of the colour of my car and the shine I have been getting with the G3 wax!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

look at victoria wax's. very very good


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Collinite


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

AG HD Wax


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

dodo juice supernatural hybrid, around the £30 mark


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Petes 53 £25 or a nice budget wax XXX hardcore both from CG. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

+1 for HD wax


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I was actually thinking about some dodo juice wax, I have been really impressed with all there products I have used!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dodo Supernatural wax or any other of their waxes would be great.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

If you want your motor to "really shine" as you put it, then i'd concentrate on polishing.It's all in the prep.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> If you want your motor to "really shine" as you put it, then i'd concentrate on polishing.It's all in the prep.


Polish then glaze then your wax= totally different result's


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been using megs 105 & 205 followed by dodo juice lime prime and they normally give me good results


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Can anyone recommend some good polishes and glazers?


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

R222.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

AG HD 


It would be my answer for a wax up to £100 budget too


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol such a can of worms it will come down to personal preference I personally stay away from AG but use a lot of different products at the moment I've removed all products from the paint and I'm just using a wax i brought in Indonesia and it's really good 
.
Glazes wise poorboys blackhole is always worth a shot then collinite followed by finish kare QD that should produce a good result and doesn't need to be machine applied


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

lewylinto said:


> I was actually thinking about some dodo juice wax, I have been really impressed with all there products I have used!


think you answered your own question there mate


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

For a wax within this price bracket, AG HD all day long.

If you are after a glossy glaze to go under, then I'd recommend Prima Amigo.


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

ive just bought some harly wax only 20 quid, heard some good stuff about it, put it ontop of AG SRP really impressed with the results.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Where do you get AG HD for £20-30? 

There used to be some cheap ones on ebay but last time I looked they had bumped their prices up a bit. 

OP there is nothing wrong with G3. It is actually very good.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Vics Red for the deepest Shine. AGHD for speed.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

smart wax is a good one!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Revisited AG HD on Sunday, just applied it didn't pre wax clean this time


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Im a big fan of AG HD wax but is let down a little by its application and cost can vary alot. Vics concourse or collectors are sound choices if a little short on durability. Others I've tried in that price, will CANNOT go wrong with bouncers 22. Wins on so many levels.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

In this price bracket i think Vics is unbeatable


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

My mate works in Halfords and he said he can get me AG hd 'cheap' haha but for now I've ordered the kleen freaks wax, CG xxx wax and CG black light to try out! I think my next purchase is going to be something by vics or bouncers 22, maybe the dodo juice supernatural hybrid because I quite like the sound of it and wouldn't mind trying it


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Where do you get AG HD for £20-30?
> 
> There used to be some cheap ones on ebay but last time I looked they had bumped their prices up a bit.
> 
> OP there is nothing wrong with G3. It is actually very good.


Mine was £20, new fully boxed. Came from an Autoglym stand at a motorshow of some kind.
If they sell directly for £20 and make a profit, just shows how ludicrous the markup is when Halfrauds sell it for £45.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

lewylinto said:


> My mate works in Halfords and he said he can get me AG hd 'cheap' haha but for now I've ordered the kleen freaks wax, CG xxx wax and CG black light to try out! I think my next purchase is going to be something by vics or bouncers 22, maybe the dodo juice supernatural hybrid because I quite like the sound of it and wouldn't mind trying it


You will end up getting AG HD


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Finiswax from Bilt Hamber.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

3oz Vics Red. I've got a heap of expensive waxes, and they all get compared to this one!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

The vics red is starting to look more and more like a must try and the AG after a little reading!


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

lewylinto said:


> The vics red is starting to look more and more like a must try and the AG after a little reading!


They are both worth their money. And both work well on a variety of colours. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

out of the 2 vics as far better then ag


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Autosmart wax, easy on, easy off. Excellent finish and value in my opinion.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like you got the wax figured out. As for straight glazes, I often use meguires show car glaze #7, poorboy's Black Hole/white diamond (depending on color) and CGs mirror finish ( usually use that one after a wash when I'm short on time to wax). I also love the lime prime light by DD and CGs blacklight,but the others are a little easier on the wallet!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got dodo juice lime prime, chemical guys black light coming and megs ultimate compound along with 105 and 205, I just want something to give it a little more shine! Think I'm going to have to get myself a polisher to be honest


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some of the Dodo range or Victoria concours


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I'm going to concentrate more now on my polishes and glazers rather than my wax's


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Look into Klean Freakz, they have a brilliant wax for around the £30 mark, well worth the money IMO


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

AG HD all day long! Simply brilliant!!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R222.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> If you want your motor to "really shine" as you put it, then i'd concentrate on polishing.It's all in the prep.


it is all in the prep you wont notice any difference between waxes, all really in the eye of the beholder

Easy to use waxes that offer excellent durability:

1) Finish Kare Pink Wax
2) Finish Kare 1000P
3) Collinite 845
4) AG HD wax
5) Bilt Hammer Finis Wax

These are all my favourite waxes especially the Finish Kare ones


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I have tried a few waxes and Megs #16 was pretty darn good for less than your budget and easy to work with.

Your paint is metallic so maybe consider a sealant instead of a wax at the very worst you will get a new look as sealants tend to look sharper than waxes. Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Jet Trigger (now called Glos)is only £20 and works well in these cold temps unless you have a warm garage to work in.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

If you like Dodo Juice, why not get one of their sample pot test tubes ?
I've been looking around the net myself earlier today, as I'm wanting / thinking about getting Bouncers Salute the Fruit, but for less money (and less wax btw) you can get 4 x 30 ml panel / sample kits, you get various ones, eg purple haze, blue velvet, rainforest rub and maybe orange crush ! all of which I think would look good on you wee Citroen - or you can get a couple of light ones as well as a couple of dark ones ! all for around £21 - odds !!
Cant remember which site I saw it, but I'm sure a google search will bring it up !


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

lewylinto said:


> I was actually thinking about some dodo juice wax, I have been really impressed with all there products I have used!


Dodo hard candy is a nice wax to use, prob pick it up for around £20 for a 250ml tub :thumb:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

super natural hybrid


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

rsblue said:


> super natural hybrid


I agree


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dodo Juice Bue Velvet,
Dodo Juice SNH, 
Autoglym HD Wax, 
3 I've used that IMO are all great waxes for the money.

Mike


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Artdeshine wax is very good great beading,durability,ease of use :thumb:.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Collectors is a very underrated mid range wax IMO. 
Victoria Concours Wax
P21s Concours


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

Dodo Lime prime followed by Dodo Purple haze or rainforest rub

OR

Poorboys black hole followed by Nattys red paste wax

Both will give great results, very easy to work with and excellent value for money


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Supernatural hybrid or Vics concours is the ones I will hunting for your colour of car.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

pcm1980 said:


> Autosmart wax, easy on, easy off. Excellent finish and value in my opinion.


+1 for that


----------

